# Screen printing over Seams Printing Business Needed



## Johannen (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey guys, you are definitely the best group to post this question to I think and you've always been quick to answer in the past. 

I am starting up a tee business printing wholesale tees with designs printed on, and I am looking for a printing company to do the printing for me. I do not have the means to do it myself, or the money to have the means. 

I also need the company or business to be able to print over the seams and give a good quality of print which lasts and doesn't wash away easily. 

I live in the UK and so would vastly prefer a UK based company, but if I need to go out of the UK I'd be willing to hear some options. 

Thanks for your time and hope to hear back on this soon,

John.


----------



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

you'll be looking for someone who uses water based or dishcharge inks then for all over prints, pretty rare in the UK.

United Kingdom - Europe - Browse Locations - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

Post here if you find someone as we'd all be interested.


----------



## Dave Roper Ltd (Jul 20, 2010)

if you still need someone contact me


----------



## makovica5 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dave,

I have come across this thread and I am too looking for a company in the UK that prints designs over the seams. Do you know anyone?
Many tahnks


----------



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

hi guys,

give us a shout over at sales at pure-vinyl.co.uk and we'll try our best to help you!

thanks

Connor
Pure Vinyl


----------

